

Reddit doubles number of programmers - manoloe
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/11/reddit-programmer/

======
singer
Do you mean "is planning to double"? They haven't doubled anything yet.

~~~
pmarin
I think they have doubled the downtime lately.

